# I wanted to shift my dog to Pakistan



## saad67 (Aug 5, 2021)

HI, I wanted to shift my standard Bernedoodle to Pakistan. But I am very much confused about it's shifting process.
I really don't know much about it, and wanted little help from your side. Is it possible to shift a dog from America to
Pakistan? Let me know what I need to do to get the permission for this shifting. Thank You!


----------



## saad67 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi, Please let me know about my Standard bernedoodle, I am waiting for some sincere advices. Thank you!


----------

